# Pilgrim Observer Blueprints



## Rob Astro (May 20, 2005)

I've purchased an old MPC Pilgrim Observer Space Station kit some time
ago and was wondering if anyone knows where I can get my hands on 
the Blueprints (if any). Any help will be greatly appriciated.

Sincerely,

Rob Astro


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about but check "supplemental booklet" on this page. 

I've got that kit in my stash. Renegade (who used to post here...) turned me on to it. His interpretation was more alien than NASA.

Cool kit.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Wow! I had the Pilgrim Observer back in the day, and loved it! A few random pieces remain in my spares box (sniff, sniff).

Reading that excellent supplemental booklet reminded me how much serious thought was put into the design. It was a true, hard science kit. Too bad not much is being done in this line today. I've heard for a while that Rick Sternbach might be planning a kit of his planetary explorer design, but so far no sign of it.

Folks who weren't around at the height of the space race have no idea what it was like. Today, the film 2001 looks like an over-optimistic pipe dream, but at that time it was within reach. If we'd stayed on track we'd have made it there on schedule. 

It shows the hazards of merely projecting current trends into the future. To paraphrase Sir Arthur Clarke, the future is _never_ what it used to be...

M.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have two or three in storage.One day,I'll get around to building one.Alexander


----------



## Rick Sternbach (Mar 2, 2006)

MGagen said:


> Rick Sternbach might be planning a kit of his planetary explorer design, but so far no sign of it.


Real Life (tm) keeps getting in the way, but I'm finally working on the art files for the PE truss segments. Fortunately, there are only three unique truss parts, and those get duplicated. The resin truss caps are getting mastered slowly but surely, and then I'll get to all the hardware that hangs off the truss. I'll be posting a few workshop pages on the SMS site in the coming weeks.

Rick
www.spacemodelsystems.com


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is talk about the model, and I won one this week. I really never knew much about it, until this thread.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

From the Wikipedia Nerva page- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NERVA


"The MPC Pilgrim Observer Space Station Model kit was a speculative design for an interplanetary manned explorer. It features a NERVA engine as its main form of propulsion and its instructions included a description of the Pilgrim being launched by an "uprated" Saturn V. Though out of production, examples of this kit are available from various sources."


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if R2 has the molds. I'd love to see a re-pop of this.

Just imagine what the aftermarket makers could do with it nowadays!

I just thought of a way to make the 'fat apollo' and the 'work pod' easily dock and remove for display. magnets. Mount a strong magnet behind the 'docking collars' in the ship, then glue a small steel ball bearing inside each craft at the mating point. MAN I wish I thought of that when I built the thing back in the day!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Steve H said:


> I wonder if R2 has the molds. I'd love to see a re-pop of this.
> 
> Just imagine what the aftermarket makers could do with it nowadays!
> 
> I just thought of a way to make the 'fat apollo' and the 'work pod' easily dock and remove for display. magnets. Mount a strong magnet behind the 'docking collars' in the ship, then glue a small steel ball bearing inside each craft at the mating point. MAN I wish I thought of that when I built the thing back in the day!


Yeah, that's a great idea! Wish I'd thought of that about two years ago when I was building one!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The Boeing Technical Library is full of reports that reference the basic PO design. It was a concept for single-launch, fully rigged, self erecting space station. The kit is very close to what was being proposed except for the big NERVA engine. The proposals were for Earth orbiting stations so big propulsion was not needed.

Always loved that kit.


----------



## timelord (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi All,

First time post, here, and I've been learning a LOT reading you all. I love the Pilgrim Observer, and I've got one that I'm going to build (someday). Does anyone know if someone has ever tried building the ship with its launcher? I figure it would be some kind of upgraded Saturn, which would have to scratchbuilt. I know the kit says it 1/100, but that seems way too big given the size of the Apollo that came with it. Does anyone have any thoughts on how to go for this?


----------

